# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Picking up Emperor Scorpions

## grizz2534

I work at Petsmart and we are theoretically getting Emperor Scorpions and spiders.  I already told my boss I am NOT pick up spiders (I am arachnophobic like it's cool) but I love scorpions, but I am scared crapless to pick them up. I don't know something about that long stinger stabbing me, no good!  But I will need to get them for customers. ANyone have any advise for me, or tricks that will help?  Thanks for the info in advance.

D

----------


## Kagez28

wear thick gloves...

----------


## Nate

bite the bullet and just do it.  That's how a lot of people get over their fears.  I certainly would like to be around someone who is educated with scorpions/spiders for my first handling experience.

Some people are just terrified of snakes...and when they see me holding one of mine and see how calm and easy it is to handle, it starts to play on their fears, and it typically only takes 10 minutes, if that, to turn from fear to curiosity.

----------


## amarin.astarte

I always tailed my emperor.  With those you have to watch the claws as well as the stinger (Truthfully I was usually more concerned about the claws, they can pinch like hell!).  I'd catch him by the stinger and slip my hand up under him with my palm slightly cupped so he'd settle down into it (or gently guide him into a container when tank-cleaning).  Mine was a very docile adult, though, that I could handle bare-handed once I got to know him (and he me).  I miss my Caesar, he was a great pet...

Just don't ask me to do that with a flat rock or a death stalker. That's what foam-padded tongs are for.

----------


## Shelby

You can just stick the container you'll put the scorp in down in the cage, then kind of 'herd' it into it with something other than your hand.. like a piece of cardboard for example.

When I picked mine up I'd either pick them up by the tail near the stinger (watch out though they're strong and they can flip around and pinch you when you're holding them) or scoop them up in my hand from behind the tail.. just put your hand under their belly and lift them up.

Emperors are more likely to pinch than sting.. and their venom is mild, but still, handle at your own risk.

----------


## BallPythonsRule

You can use thick gloves or tongs... other than that.... Good Luck! he he
 :Razz:

----------


## cgrinter

Picking up the emperors is no sweat...just guide them onto your hand...if you GRAB them..they will GRAB you!  Insects tend not to bite or sting the ground they are walking on, so if you gently cup your hands under them and pick them up they will respond wonderfully.  That being said...my last emperor was super docile and I could pick him up by the singer and place him on my hand without problems.  I did learn the fast way is that you have to get over the fact that they might use their pincers to quickly grab you, almost as a parrot uses it's bill to test the strength of it's perch before stepping on it...because if you don't let go of it's stinger quickly it gets agitated and will really grab your hand...then you might let go and it could sting you too.  And just so you know...I think the pincers on those guys are worse than the sting...they can really grab on and claw at you for a while if they want, and that sting is less than a bee's sting.

So maybe if you're nervous, put some gloves on, and try scooping them up, then when you get that down, take the gloves off!

It also might not even be necessary for you to handle the scorpions in the first place...if you're just transferring them to a dish then you should pick them up by the stinger and move them over, so easy.

----------


## amystours

Wow!  Just goes to show you just how far behind our PetSmart here is...we just recently started carrying snakes!!  Our collection is still very limited, we can only get in corn, king, and ball pythons.  We had an albino rosy boa come in, but that one was gone in three days.

With that being said, I'm with you...I'd be TERRIFIED of the scorpions.  The spiders wouldn't bother me as much, but I guess I'm just afraid because I know nothing about them.

----------


## ffollett

All of the methods listed here for picking them up works on mine. 

I was a little nervous the first time I went to pick her up but now we have a mutual understanding. I only pick her up when she lets me lol. There are some days when she is cool with it and other days she tries to pinch no matter what I try. Those are the days when I leave her alone.

----------


## grizz2534

> Wow!  Just goes to show you just how far behind our PetSmart here is...we just recently started carrying snakes!!  Our collection is still very limited, we can only get in corn, king, and ball pythons.  We had an albino rosy boa come in, but that one was gone in three days.
> 
> With that being said, I'm with you...I'd be TERRIFIED of the scorpions.  The spiders wouldn't bother me as much, but I guess I'm just afraid because I know nothing about them.



Yeah I've only worked here for a couple months, but i guess only about 15 Petsmarts nation wide are getting arachnids.  It's on a trial basis.  Do you guys have to fancy sliding snake lids?? If you do you may be getting them too. We'll see how it goes. I may just end up corralling them with a cup and lid.  I know I'm not picking up spiders.  Thanks for all the advice everyone!!  Maybe someday I'll pick them up.  :Smile:

----------


## ADEE

wow, good luck!! i worked for a petsmart and a petworld and never once had to mess with those guys. i give you loads of credit. i was scared to pick up the hamsters lol (those buggers bite!) be brave, the thought of you doing it is much more than me!  :Good Job:

----------


## amystours

I've been at PetSmart almost 2 years, just for something to do while I finish school and the little one is at school.  We don't have fancy sliding lids on our reptile habitat, just had to install hinge locks on the screen lids.  I don't think there would be much of a market for the arachnids here in central Louisiana, anyway.

Ashley, I am 100% in agreement with you:  hamsters BITE!  They are usually nervous anyway, and to have a big hand coming after you, heck, I'd probably bite, too.  I always scoop them up with the igloo anyway.

----------


## grizz2534

oh yeah! I HATE hamsters!!  Especially when they get wet tail when I'm trying to open or close!  I hate giving them that trim crap.  They feel like crap and then they have to get picked up and get a syringe full of nasty tasting crap (I'm guessing) shoved in there mouth.  Not my idea of fun.  I agree with the igloo thing.  Just scoop 'em up and put it in the box.  Yeah, I don't know how the arachnids will be accepted here, this place is a yuppy liberal hot spot.  So who knows.

----------

